# IR dongle for Android



## balanga (Oct 30, 2017)

I have a number of devices which can only be setup via remote controller, so when you can't find the correct remote the device is useless..  and I can never get any universal contoller to work. Now I've just come across IR dongles such as this one.

But they all seem to only work with iPhones ... Are there any which work with Android smartphones?

I don't suppose there is any way of using the IR port on one of my ThinkPads as a remote control for a TV....


----------

